# passé simple pour une narration à la 1re personne ?



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Bonsoir,

J'ai une question importante pour moi. J'ai écrit cela pendant le cours de grammaire, mais je ne le comprends pas.

Quand la narration est écrit à la première personne, nous ne utilisons pas le passé simple.

J'ai lu quelques textes à la première personne au passé simple.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Vraiment, je ne vois pas pourquoi nous n'utiliserions pas le passé simple à la première personne !

Y a-t-il un contexte particulier ?


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

C'était à propos de la situation où le passé simple n'a pas de connection avec le présent.

Le narrateur avait reçu de son éditeur, Stinks, des avances d'argent, pour un livre, qu'il prétendait être en train d'écrire. Un jour je (vouer) à Stinks la verité...

Est-ce que la cause se cache dans "être en train"?


----------



## Thomas1

Oui cela est aussi ce qu'on m'a enseigné, j'ai appris qu'on utilise dans les cas dont tu parles le passé composé -- il y a une connéction avec le présent. On utilise plutôt le passé simple dans la narration où la personne qui raconte se détache psychiquement des évenements dont elle parle, ce pourquoi le passé simple est un temps objectif.

EDIT: J'ai compris la même règle d'une manière suivante : on n'utilise pas le passé simple s'il y a un lien avec le présent, dans ce cas on utilise le passé composé. Si une personne ne raconte que ce qui s'est passé et les choses n'ont rien à voir avec le présent, donc le raconteur s'en détache psychiquement, elle peut employer soit le passé simple ou le passé composé (avec la préférence pour le passé simple dans les textes littéraires). Comment tu la coprends, Nathalie ?


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Moi, je ne suis pas d'accord
Pourquoi le livre "Les Confessions" est écrit au passé simple?
L'auteur ne se détache pas psychiquement des évenements dont il parle

Merci d'avance

L'habitude de vivre ensemble dans un état paisible m'unit tendrement à mon cousin Bernard. En peu de temps, j'eus pour lui des sentiments plus affectueux que ceux que j'avais eus pour mon frère, et qui ne se sont jamais effacés. C'était un grand garçon fort efflanqué, fort fluet, aussi doux d'esprit que faible de corps, et qui n'abusait pas trop de la prédilection qu'on avait pour lui dans la maison, comme fils de mon tuteur. Nos travaux, nos amusements, nos goûts étaient les mêmes ; nous étions seuls, nous étions de même âge, chacun des deux avait besoin d'un camarade; nous séparer était, en quelque sorte, nous anéantir.


----------



## Thomas1

Je peux te donner un commentaire sur comment je le comprends, mais il ne sera pas suprennant si quelqu’un vient me corriger, peut-être me trompais-je tout ce temps…


    La personne qui raconte dans ce paragraphe se souvient de son cousin. La situation a eu lieu il y a quelque temps et elle transmet seulement ce qui s’est passé. Le point de repère du paragraphe est le passe, mais dans la phrase suivante la personne revient au présent : 
  En peu de temps, j'eus pour lui des sentiments plus affectueux que ceux que j'avais eus pour mon frère,
  Cela s’est passé dans le passé et en fait partie. 

  et qui ne se sont jamais effacés.
  Mais cela a un lien avec le présent parce que les sentiments que la personne a commencé à éprouver vers le cousin ont survécu jusqu’au présent : la personne les éprouve encore, ce qui influence toujours son état psychique actuel, bien que ce qu’il a vient de dire au début de la phrase puisse suggérer le contraire.


----------



## tilt

_Les Confessions_, de Jean-Jacques Rousseau, datent d'un temps où certains différents modes (notamment le subjonctif) et temps (notamment le passé simple), étaient employés beaucoup plus facilement d'aujourd'hui.
Difficile, alors, d'en tirer des règles valables pour le français moderne.

Pour ce qui est de ta question, Nathalie, j'avoue ne pas comprendre en quoi la personne du sujet peut influencer le choix du temps.
Tout au plus, je dirais que les déclinaisons du passé simple paraissent souvent pompeuses ou vieillottes pour les francophones actuels. Seules les 3e personnes du singulier et du pluriel arrivent encore à ne pas nous agacer l'oreille.
Je trouverais donc assez normal qu'un écrivain évite ce temps dans un texte écrit à la première personne, mais je n'en ferais certes pas une règle de grammaire !


----------



## quinoa

Il reste quand même toute une nuance entre celui qui écrit et le narrateur qui a été choisi. Lorsque la rupture est choisie pour relater les faits, il reste vrai que le choix du temps véhiculera ou pas cet éloignement par le biais du passé simple ou du passé composé.
"Je le vis traverser la rue" et "Je l'ai vu traverser la rue" marqueront toujours une différence dans l'interprétation par le lecteur de par le choix de l'énonciateur de situer son discours en rupture ou pas avec le moment de l'énonciation.


----------



## tilt

C'est certain, mais rien dans tout ça n'interdit d'employer le passé simple dans un récit à la première personne, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## quinoa

Tout à fait d'accord, rien.


----------



## Thomas1

En y reflechissant... Il me semble néanmoins qu’il y a une préférence pour raconter des histoires à la troisième personne pendant que si on parle de l’actualité on utilise la première et la deuxième personne. Si on relate une histoire, d’habitude, on parle de quelqu’un d’autre, et si on parle de l’actualité ce sont nous-mêmes qui sommes surtout les personnages. Dans les histoires, c’est le passé simple qui convient mieux* parce qu’il est délimité alors que si on parle des évènements d’actualité qui ont lieux avec le présent passé composé est le choix préférable (je laisse à part l'emploi d'autres temps). Ce sont des règles générales et on peut bien sûr trouver des exceptions, mais si on ramasse tous les histoires écrites au passé simple et jette un coup d’œil sur le sujet, ce sera la troisième personne qui prévaut, j’en suis assez sûr. D’où la règle que passé simple ne s’utilise pas à la première personne. 
En plus, il me semble qu’une histoire doit être racontée d’une manière objective, donc il faut du détachement psychique pour le faire bien, et raconter de soi-même et garder l’objectivité au même temps  peut se montrer un peu difficile. 
 
  * en fait on peut employer, et on le fait surtout dans la langue courante,  le passé composé dans ce cas aussi grâce à sa double nature.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Je suis venu (et certainement pas, je vins  ) poser la même question. Je travaille un cahier publié par CLE International en ce moment dans lequel j'ai lu la chose suivante:



> Emploi
> 1) C'est un temps qui, en français moderne, n'est plus utilisé qu'à l'écrit
> 2) Il présente les faits, les événements comme _complètement coupés du présent. Le locuteur présente les faits comme vus du dehors._
> -> C'est donc le temps qui est utilisé dans: les récits historiques ; les contes, les légendes, les récits mythologiques.
> 3) _Les personnes le plus souvent rencontrées sont les 3es personnes (singulier et pluriel)_



C'est moi qui ai ajouté les italiques, à tenir à l'esprit en répondant à la suite:

Ma question est plutôt à l'inverse - quand, aujourd'hui, peut-on utiliser le passé simple à la première personne ? (sachant que le fait de raconter fait un lien inéluctable avec le présent dans lequel on raconte)

Merci bien !


----------



## quinoa

Jamais. Sauf si vous avez embrassé la carrière de conteur et que vous racontez vos histoires à un public, et que dans votre histoire vous utilisez la 1ère personne à qui il arrive des tonnes d'aventures. Le JE n'est plus celui du conteur mais du personnage, et là vient la coupure nécessaire à l'utilisation du passé simple, de la même façon que vous l'utiliseriez à la 3ème personne.


----------



## itka

On m'a posé la même question cette semaine et j'en profite pour confirmer ce que dit quinoa... et j'ajouterais que, même dans ce cas, on évite de l'employer aux 1re et surtout, 2e personnes du pluriel pour la simple raison que les formes du passé simple à ces personnes sont très lourdes pour certains verbes (exemples : _nous déjeunâmes, vous voulûtes..._)


----------



## Nanon

quinoa said:


> Jamais. Sauf si vous avez embrassé la carrière de conteur et que vous racontez vos histoires à un public


... Ou si vous voulez faire preuve d'ironie, en utilisant des formes que beaucoup jugent



itka said:


> très lourdes pour certains verbes (exemples : _nous déjeunâmes, vous voulûtes..._)


 
et ce, jusqu'à la prise du pouvoir par le FLRPS

[…]


----------



## Nanon

Pour en revenir au sujet, je trouve que parler d'une _règle _qui interdise l'usage du passé simple à la première personne est beaucoup trop sévère, même en FLE, dans le but (au demeurant louable) d'éviter des erreurs.

Ainsi, par exemple, en modifiant un peu le contexte proposé par Mademoiselle Nathalie : 



> Le narrateur avait reçu de  son éditeur, Stinks, des avances d'argent, pour un livre qu'il  prétendait être en train d'écrire. Un jour, Stinks s'en ouvrit à moi. Je lui *avouai *alors la  vérité...


Au nom de quoi cet usage serait-il inacceptable, et devrais-je passer au passé composé après un passé simple à cause d'un changement de personne ? Certainement pas.

Edit : je suppose, bien entendu, qu'il s'agit de l'écrit. À l'oral, la question ne se poserait pas puisqu'il n'y aurait pas de passé simple du tout.

 On recommande l'usage du passé composé pour les raisons évoquées plus haut, mais de là à parler d'une véritable règle de grammaire, il y a une distance que je ne franchirais pas.

Le parti lacuzoniste monte dans les sondages...


----------



## quinoa

Il ne s'agit pas de l'interdire, mais d'avouer ce qui est de l'ordre de l'usage. A l'oral il est inusité dans la prise de parole courante. A l'écrit, pas de problème , il a sa place.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Alors, dans le contexte d'un journal intime ? Savoir que presque tout arrive à la première personne... je regardais Watchmen l'autre soir et il y en a une petite animation qui porte sur un capitaine naufragé, la parole prend la forme d'un journal. Je le regardais avec des sous-titres français et toute son histoire fut racontée au passé simple, à la première personne singulière et pluriel. Est-ce que le fait de s'éloigner d'une histoire en la couchant par écrit dans un journal nous permet d'utiliser le passé simple parce qu'il n'y a pas un lien avec le présent, le journal étant un fait accompli ?

Chui plutôt confondu


----------



## quinoa

Pour ce journal, oui le passé simple a sa place sans problème. Il montre la distance et le centrage sur les faits et seulement les faits.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Puis j'attrape La nausée et tout à la première personne est au passé composé. Et puis une phrase au hasard du Journal du séducteur de Kierkegaard "Elle reprit sa marche, je la suivis." Exemple qui suit l'avis de Nanon, bien que pour la plupart la traduction soit au passé composé.

Je crois... je _crois_ mieux saisir le principe de la fluidité entre les deux temps maintenant. Merci à tous.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire "Mortelle collection" de Didier Sénécal, ce livre joue justement avec les temps dont le passé simple ; ce qui est plutôt curieux pour un polar mais assez savoureux.

Bonne lecture à vous.


----------

